# Camera Help 7dii 5d3 or 6d



## cheerdad (Feb 18, 2013)

I need help with making a educated decision on my next camera. I currently have a canon T2i and use it for taking pictures of my daughters all star cheerleading team. These events are inside and the action is fast in usually dark arenas. I recently bought L 70-200 2.8 IS II. This lens takes outstanding pics on my beginner camera. I am looking no to upgrading camera and have been waiting on the 7dii. Should I wait or on this camera to maybe released some day or look into another camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2013)

Why not read the replies to the many others who have asked this same question?
Just do a search. The list is almost endless. Then, if your specific question is not answered, search on it.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12847.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11114.msg199107#msg199107
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12978.msg232908#msg232908
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1890.msg34957#msg34957
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7868.msg143670#msg143670
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1551.msg22239#msg22239
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=4372.msg118167#msg118167
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1000.msg13622#msg13622


----------



## phixional ninja (Feb 18, 2013)

I haven't shot indoor sports myself, but it seems to me that low light performance (and particularly the ability to stop the motion of spinning cheerleaders) would seriously trump reach for your situation. If you can swing a 5D3, you'd get a serious step up in terms of AF, low light performance, and burst rate compared to your T2i. Compared to a 7D or (hypothetical) 7D2 you'd be sacrificing a bit of burst speed, but I'd much rather have a few fewer shots per second and have each shot be cleaner.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2013)

Get the 5DIII, if it's within your budget. You'll gain two more stops of usable ISO over the T2i and 7D, better AF than the 7D, and a faster frame rate than your current camera. IMO, the only current camera that would be better for your needs is the 1D X. A 7DII may come out, but barring some sort of electronic miracle, the high ISO performance of a FF sensor is still going to trump APS-C. 

I was shooting boxing over the weekend, poor lighting, fast action (the hands, at least). I needed 1/800 s to have a chance of stopping action, shooting the 70-200/2.8L IS II in the f/2.8 to f/4 range (depending on distance and subject placement, f/2.8 can be too thin). My ISO settings ranged from ISO 3200 (not a single shot lower than that) to ISO 12800.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 18, 2013)

If the 5D3 is more than you want to pay for a new body, then consider the 6D, which works great in low-light situations.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

5D3 or 5D2. I don't see value in 6D yet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2013)

Canon has hinted pretty strongly that there will not be a 7D MK II. This can always change, but they apparently feel that FF is the future for high end cameras. 
The 70D may be upgraded to take its place. Right now, there is little to differentiate a 60D from a T4i, except a T4i is more expensive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> If the 5D3 is more than you want to pay for a new body, then consider the 6D, which works great in low-light situations.



Not sure about the AF performance of the 6D for tracking fast-moving subjects, though...


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just go with the 5D3! You won't regret it at all


----------



## Dick (Feb 21, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> Just go with the 5D3! You won't regret it at all



I'd suggest this too. The AF is so good that I couldn't imagine going back to using the center AF point ever again. That more or less rules out the 6D already. What comes to a 7D Mark II, no certain info is out...


----------



## cheerdad (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I decided to buy a new canon 24-70 2.8 ii to go with the canon 70 - 200 2.8 is ii while still waiting on weather or not to buy a canon 5d iii of wait for the 7d ii to be released. I would really like to have a new camera for the new cheer season that starts in December. Any advise on a camera body would be much appreciated. Keep in mind I take pictures of soccer, family portraits and indoor all-star cheerleading which is indoor fast action and with varying lighting conditions.


----------



## joshlsmithphoto (Apr 12, 2013)

I own the 6D and 5D3... there is no comparison when it comes to AF performance; the 5D3 stays in my hands 95% of the time I'm shooting anything that's moving. So far I have about 6k shutter actuaions on my 6D and I'm growing more and more frustrated with its inability to focus using any focus point outside of the center. If you can get a 5D3, this is the ideal camera for what you described... well I take that back, the 1DX is ideal! 

If the venue is bright enough to stay under ISO 1600, the 7D/7D2 might be an ok option; however, I'm not sure how much better the 7D2 will be compared to the original in terms of low light performance... we can bet on it not being as good as the 5D3 or even the 6D. IMO shooting 8fps or higher means nothing if your shutter is limited to a sluggish speed due to your ISO limitations.


----------

